

Your brain has a frame rate and it’s pretty slow - givan
http://www.nerdist.com/2014/06/your-brain-has-a-frame-rate-and-its-pretty-slow/

======
NikhilVerma
The folks at Oculus have done some good research on this, they found out that
generally people find it hard to spot any difference in frame rate after
90fps.

~~~
jonnyscholes
Any chance you have a link handy to their research [if its public]? I can find
references to past research in their blog posts but none of their own on this
exact topic.

~~~
alok-g
AFAIK, motion fusion happens at about 30 to 50 Hz. However, we continue to see
flicker still till about 60 to 90 Hz.

Your monitor is probably using something between 60 Hz to 75 Hz. Do you see
any flicker on it? Peripheral vision is more sensitive to flicker, so also try
looking off-angle. This also depends on whether it's CRT or LCD.

There are TVs claiming to use much higher frame rates. Well, for one, they
still use a lower frame rate, just use higher blanking period since that
reduces motion blur, and they call this higher frame rate [1]. This motion
blur however is due to slow response of the LCD though.

[1] As am example, a TV using 120 Hz frame rate which puts the actual frame
only for 50% of the frame time would often be advertized as a TV with 240 Hz
frame rate (without telling you that every alternate frame is a black image).

------
90hourweek
Why is this on HN? It's garbage.

The headline implies the brain has a global "framerate" implying it's
synchronous. That's most definitely not the case. The strobe light and shutter
examples are examples of the light and shutter having specific refresh rate,
and has nothing at all to do with our brain.

So...

1\. We have a study.

2\. Then we have a mainstream press (New Yorker) article written by someone
barely understanding the study.

3\. And then we have this cheap blog post, whose author briefly mentions the
New Yorker article, as an excuse to feed us a bunch of contrived nonsense that
ties the study (as if) to some random meme GIFs and videos.

I think we're better than this, HN.

